# betta family



## michellebebe (Jun 9, 2017)

Hello, I decided to make thread for my bettas and their fish tanks :smile2: Currently I own 3 bettas.
Bob (crowntail male)
Ema (female, not sure what type she is)
Rudolf (crowntail male)












All my bettas live in planted tanks. I will post about their homes when I will take decent photos :smile2: Also there will be more photos of my bettas.

(English is not my first language, So I am sorry if I make some mistakes)


----------



## michellebebe (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you 


I will start with home of Ema. She is my newest betta (I have her olny 10 days). She lives in 85L/22g planted aquarium. There are also neocaridina shrimps (Ema likes to hunt them) and clea helena snails.
This aquarium was my attempt to make biotope that would be close to natural habitat of wild betta splendens and betta imbellis. It is supposed to be biotope of Koh Samui (Thailand).


----------



## michellebebe (Jun 9, 2017)

Now Rudolf. He lives in 112L/29g aquarium. He lives with harlequin rasboras, amano shrimps and clea helena snails. 











Bonus photo of little angry face


----------



## michellebebe (Jun 9, 2017)

And now Bob. Bob lives in 98L/26g aquarium. Bob lives with panda corys, amano shrimps and clea helena snails.










First photo of him is when I got him. Now he looks like this:








He has got bigger and his fins got longer. Also he is addicted to food and he likes to steal pellets that are for corys. But he is choosy when it comes to food for bettas. He does not like pellets or fleak food. His favourite food is everything freeze dried. Daphnia, krill, artemia....
Actually all my 3 bettas are not fond of pellets and fleak fishfood. Since they found out about freeze dried food they got choosy. Well, they like meat


----------

